# Qui pourrait me donner le poids d'un iPad avec sa boîte ?



## denisb88 (21 Avril 2010)

Dernière ligne avant l'achat.
J'aurais besoin de connaître le poids de l'iPad 64 Go wifi avec la boîte, c'est pour déterminer le prix de revient de l'envoi par UPS.
Merci d'avance


----------



## aurique (21 Avril 2010)

denisb88 a dit:


> Dernière ligne avant l'achat.
> J'aurais besoin de connaître le poids de l'iPad 64 Go wifi avec la boîte, c'est pour déterminer le prix de revient de l'envoi par UPS.
> Merci d'avance



3,17 kg !!!!


----------



## denisb88 (21 Avril 2010)

J'imagine que c'est une blague ou alors la doc pèse lourd ou bien la boîte est en métal.
Le chargeur de mon iPhone avec la câble de synchronisation pèse environ 100g

Ca ne devrait pas être trop loin du kilogramme.


----------



## kriscus (21 Avril 2010)

FedEx mentionne 1,5 Kg dans le suivi de mon colis (iPad 16 Go).


----------



## denisb88 (21 Avril 2010)

Merci kriscus, c'est sympa


----------



## agadel (19 Avril 2012)

Reçu ce matin :
1Kg362g exactement
Voilà monsieur


----------



## nikomimi (20 Avril 2012)

J'espère pour lui que depuis 2010, il l'a eu sa réponse.


----------

